# New L F Cox yelper



## Nitro (Oct 13, 2010)

I recently added this Cocabola masterpiece from Frank to the collection. Wonderful tone and sound quality.

Unreal grain and color. Ivory mouthpiece.

Get on the list. You won't be sorry.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 13, 2010)

Another fine call Mr.Andy!


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 13, 2010)

He definitely knows how to make a turkey caller.  No doubt about that.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 13, 2010)

Fine looking call Mr. Andy! How would one go about getting on that list?


----------



## WbyMan (Oct 13, 2010)

A very fine horn my friend!


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 13, 2010)

Who'd you borrow those turkey beards from?  We all know you don't know how to kill a turkey!


----------



## Nitro (Oct 13, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> Fine looking call Mr. Andy! How would one go about getting on that list?



PM sent.


----------



## Mzlhunter1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats on a fine trumpet. It'll talk turkey for sure.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Oct 13, 2010)

nice trumpet andy you gonna kill one with that one


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2010)

nice addition.


----------



## fredw (Oct 13, 2010)

Nitro said:


> PM sent.


Nitro, could you pm me the info also?  Thank you kind sir.


----------



## silentK (Oct 14, 2010)

kongrats on the tooter..."pops" makes the best...


----------



## Hobie (Oct 15, 2010)

Great looking call 
No doubt that it will talk the talk


----------



## SSBuckhunter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hobie said:


> Great looking call
> No doubt that it will talk the talk




I bet you have a sore throat!


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful caller Nitro and there's no doubt about what it will sound like.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

The thread has been cleaned up. Next one that feels the need to bash, consider this your warnin` not to.


----------



## Hobie (Oct 15, 2010)

SSBuckhunter said:


> I bet you have a sore throat!




I guess so since I got two of them

How many you got? Or are you in the closet about having one


----------



## hawaiian (Oct 15, 2010)

Nitro, Congratulation you are a Winner of a fine trumpet. I also have a cocabola and ivory mouthpiece and "Green Hornet" dark green acrylic trumpet.  That will be the only two calls I will be hunting with in the 2011 turkey sesson in South Carolina. Good luck hunting with your new trumpet.
__________________________
"Huntem hard or no hunt at all "


----------



## Nitro (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a "few" of L. Frank's callers. 


Probably  not enough, but more than most outside Henckel and Dowdy................

For my money, Frank builds an outstanding caller,


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Oct 16, 2010)

heres a pic of my trumpets from Frank....and a bit of history....i was waiting for hunter turpin to make  me a couple calls and he told me about a boy from memphis named frank cox who was making a caraboa mouth piece (water buffalo) well at the time only wing bone and mostly delrine were being used and he gave me his number.... i bought a ( from left to right on photo)#1 osage orange trumpet 1994, #15 coca bola 1994,#1 ebony 1994 all early buffalo horn mouth pieces next is a #2 turpin short cocabola with ivory mouth piece and a cork stopper he has #1 its the second ivory one he ever made 1994, the short call below is a tree yelper with gobbler (i killed )bone  mouth piece 12 gage shell ferrel osage orange 1994 #3, back on top row is a 1995 #1 african black wood with mastadon mouth piece silver ferrel with diamond mastadon inlay ...i got frank the mastadon enough for several calls,     african black wood with mastadon mouth piece, silver ferrel, 1995 # 12,  short straight barrel cocabola with hen bone (i shot) mouth piece rifle shell ferrel , scrim shawed with flying turkey , diamond ivory inlay with my first name scimshawed, 1995 #1,     arfican black wood with hen bone mouth piece and ivory bead 2006,   1995 solid mastadon with 14k gold ferrel i designed with mastadon bead,  1995 solid african ivory , 14k gold ferrel (differnt from the mastadon call) ivory bead,   not dated but frank gave me this one around (1995) for christmass its hen bones with a hippo tooth ivory bell its scrim shawed on both sides with turkey feathers only one he ever made,    1996 # 12 (my hunting call) ivory and blackwood,   2009 turkey dog trumpet macasser ebony with ivory mouth piece and bead silver turkey dog ferrel,  right bottom (Not many made ) 2000 desert iron wood screw in interchangable mouth pieces , short bamboo case wood burt  art work engraved turkey feathers with cocabola stopper , ivoy inlay , hen bone screw in mouth piece set in ivory,   left bottom is the cane cutter only two made  1995 i believe mine was made first its 2 joints of cane with a turned mastadon mouth piece,silver ferrel  it comes in a bamboo wood burnt art work  case.....


----------



## Hobie (Oct 16, 2010)

Those are some fine looking calls Ron
Where you been hiding them all


----------



## silentK (Oct 17, 2010)

Killer Kall KolleKtion ronny...


----------



## Mzlhunter1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Killer collection Ron.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks for sharing pics and history of the calls.


----------



## Fanfare (Oct 22, 2010)

Many good trumpet makers out there now compared to the past..Sound is close on many...Finally you can price shop and get a good one....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2010)

Gadget said:


> Just for the record I'm not one of the offenders, this is my first reply........
> 
> 
> Nice caller Andrew, will you use that call on our Osceola hunt this coming March...........???




It wasn`t directed at you, Rick.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Oct 26, 2010)

Great call, Andy.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 26, 2010)

Dalton, I am trying to build an "inventory" I am way behind a certain feller from Wrens...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 6, 2010)

Andy, you sure go for the high end stuff; no doubt that Frank's calls are top of the line.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Nov 7, 2010)

Run of the Mill ......thats whats earl mickel said when i told him about franks calls back in 1994 ,,,,he still ended up buying alot of cox calls.... think frank even wrote run of the mill on one the calls he made for him....Ron


----------

